# lip balm filling tray



## Sambee (Apr 29, 2008)

*invalid link*

just thought id let you know the link pasted wrong in your post, has the )? on the end

http://www.plastictom.com/index.html


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Dang it! Thanks for correcting my link!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

looks good. What do they go for?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

If I ever have some time, I will post some pics of the one my dad and I built. It rocks.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought mine thru Majestic Mountain Sage for $11 (I think).


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> If I ever have some time, I will post some pics of the one my dad and I built. It rocks.


Oh sure... now that I already have one
I would love to see what you are using.


----------



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

i think some people just get a hunk of that florist's foam from the craft store, and fashion their own holder by jamming the end of a lip tube in to create the holes. that's what i'm planning to do for mine, since i bought the oval tubes instead of the round ones.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Bummer! I know they make them for the slimline tubes as well, but not sure about the ovals. Right now foam may be your only choice.

Foam is what I used before, and it certainly works to hold them upright. There were a couple problems I still had with this system. First one was hunks of green foam stuck in the wheel. After subsequent use, that got better. 
The bigger challenge was aiming correctly when I filled the containers. Inevitably some balm would end up on the sides of the containers, either because I missed or because I overfilled. Now I've got balm on the rim and sides of the tube. That makes labels harder to apply, since I have never been able to get all the residue cleaned off. Plus, it's extra work to clean off the sides before labeling.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I put labels on before pouring. They seem to be easier to clean and you know they're stuck on. I'm pretty good at accuracy but do get some that run down the sides.

Luscious, Do they work as well as the description says?


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I just got one of these things too. I can't figure out how to use it. Anybody wanna post some details?? When I do it, at first I have to make sure the balm is in liquid form, it's easy to do. But when it starts thickening up, its hard to get the balm to go down into the tubes. This is the point where I gave up and filled them individually. So much for the little spatula thingy, LOL!!


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> Luscious, Do they work as well as the description says?


I was pleasantly surprised how well they worked (which is why I posted the recommendation). I just got it last week (or was it 2 weeks ago already?) and I have made 25 of each of my "summer" lip balms. I filled the tray with 50 tubes and taped off the dividing line to keep from acccidentally filling tubes for the other flavor/scent. 
Now if only I could figure out how to put the shrink wrap sleeves on then as quickly...

Cyndi,
I only fill when the balm is liquid (barely). Once it starts to harden up to a point where it won't flow out of my filling container (I use a condiment squeeze container) I rewarm it a little. I think the consistency might be compromised a little if you try to force it into the tubes with the spatula.

Also, let me clarify, the one I bought does not come with the spatula. I use a putty knife to lightly scrape off the tops to make them even. It is recommended that you fill approximately 2/3 of the way and let it cool off slightly and then top off (over filling so that when cool, you can scrape the "dome" at the top and be left with a nice looking product).


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Cindi,
There is a tutorial on the website I posted earlier http://www.plastictom.com/HowToUse.html that shows exactly how to use it. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you. That makes perfect sense! This thing is going to be handy dandy. Does anyone have a good source for lip balm tubes??? I like the clear tubes.


----------



## Price Loftin (Apr 24, 2008)

*Lip Tube source*

I found some at this web site, for $11.00 for 100 they also have the filler for the tubs for only $11.50. If anybody has any cheaper leads let me know. Tammy http://www.thesage.com/catalog/LipBalmContainers.html http://www.thesage.com/catalog/Equipment.html


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Magestic Mountain Sage (as Price Loftin suggested) is where I bought my tray. It seemed to be the cheapest at the time. The tubes I usually get through Wholesale Supplies Plus ( www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com ). The prices aren't too bad, although they aren't necessarily the cheapest, but I usually have other things to buy from them as well.


----------

